# EN: only - adverb placement



## itka

Bonjour, pouvez-vous me rappeler quelle est la place exacte des adverbes
avec les verbes avoir et être ? Je m'embrouille complètement !
_I have only a room.
I only have a room._

_I'm only tired.
I only am tired._

et aux temps composés ?
_I've gone only to Paris. 
I've only gone to Paris.

_Est-ce que cette place est toujours la même quel que soient l'adverbe et le verbe ?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

Concernant la place de l'adverbe dans la phrase en général, il y a un bon résumé des règles ici. 

Cela dit, avec _only_, vous avez pris comme exemple le mot le plus difficile !  Pour cet adverbe en particulier, nous le mettons un peu n'importe où dans la langue courante...    L'adverbe _only_ a un sens restrictif.  Pour éviter l'ambiguïté, il doit être placé le plus proche possible du mot qu'il limite.... mais on ne va pas toujours suivre cette règle, surtout à l'oral.

_I have only a/one room_. = i.e., j'ai une seule chambre (un studio), je n'ai pas deux chambres.
_I only have a room_ = i.e., et à part ma chambre, je ne possède rien dans ce monde, je n'ai qu'une chambre.
--> Normalement c'est la 1re phrase qui exprime la réalité de la situation, mais on dit les deux pour donner l'idée de cette 1re phrase, même si la 2e n'est pas vraiment correcte parce que strictement, elle veut dire autre chose.

_I am only tired._ = je suis fatigué, c'est tout. i.e., pas malade, pas fâché, pas inquiet, etc., simplement fatigué
_Only I am tired._ = i.e., personne d'autre n'est fatigué, je suis le seul à être fatigué.
_I only am tired. _[pas très naturel]
--> Les deux premières phrases sont correctes en fonction de ce que vous voulez dire.  La 3e n'est pas vraiment correcte, car ce n'est pas _to be_ que vous voulez limiter... mais vous l'entendrez parfois à la place de la 1re phrase, même si elle n'est pas très naturelle.

_I've gone only to Paris._
_ I've only gone/been to Paris. _
En principe, ce que vous voulez dire, c'est que parmi les destinations évoquées, Paris est la seule que vous avez visitée. Cela dit, sans penser aux "règles" grammaticales, la 2e option est beaucoup plus naturelle.

N.B.
_I've gone/been only to Paris twice.  _[ne marche pas grammaticalement]
_I've gone/been to Paris only twice. 
__I've only gone/been to Paris twice. _
Vous y êtes allée deux fois et pas plus.  C'est donc "twice" qui devrait être limitée par _only, _et la 2e phrase est correcte.  Pourtant vous entendrez souvent la 3e phrase...  même si elle veut dire autre chose, en fait : Paris serait la seule ville que vous avez visitée deux fois (mais vous auriez peut-être visité d'autres villes une fois, ou trois fois, etc.)

Un peu plus sur _only_
ici
ici - définition pour l'adverbe
ici - paragraphe "only" as a misplaced modifier


----------



## itka

Merci beaucoup jann, pour cette réponse si claire et si détaillée (comme toujours ! )

Je ne suis pas sûre que je saurai bien placer "only", mais au moins, j'ai tous les éléments pour y arriver...


----------



## nezet

salut ! 

J'ai un peu de mal à savoir où placer "only" dans le morceau de phrase suivant: les pommes ayant reçu uniquement des traitements biologiques 
Je l'ai traduit ainsi : apples that received only organic treatments. 

Devrait-on écrire : apples that only received organic treatments.  ?

thanks for any help !


----------



## franc 91

I suggest -  (exclusively) organically treated apples


----------



## misterk

Your first translation is the better one.  As a principle, the word "only" should be placed immediately before the word(s) it qualifies, in order to avoid any possible confusion.


----------



## Aud39

En tant qu'adverbe, je plaçais "only" toujours avant le verbe. Mais je me suis fait corriger par un Américain et plusieurs fois il m'a replacé only en fin de phrase. J'ai du mal à voir pourquoi...

Par exemple vous diriez plutôt.

It only depends on these two effects OR It depends on these two effects only?

Et si vous pouviez m'expliquer pourquoi.

Merci.


----------



## jann

Le sens de _only_ est restrictif et c'est sa position dans la phrase qui nous indique sur quoi porte la restriction.  Cela dit, même nous les "natifs" avons tendance à le placer peu soigneusement, surtout lorsque le context permet d'éviter l'ambiguïté.

Devant le verbe, c'est le verbe qui est retreint.  _It only depends..._ veut dire donc "cela ne fait que dépendre", comme s'il y avait la possibilité de faire autre chose que de "dépendre" des effets en question.  L'idée est en effet peu logique.

Devant (ou après) le complément, c'est le complément qui est restreint.  _It depends only on these two effects_ ou _...on these two effects only_ veut donc dire "cela ne dépend que de ces 2 effets ; cela dépend de ces 2 effets et seulement de ces 2 effets".  

Comme c'est seulement la 2e option (réstriction du complément) qui est logique dans cette phrase, on va la comprendre dans ce sens-là où que vous mettiez _only_... et à vrai dire, on ne fera pas très attention à la place de _only_.  En revanche, un éditeur vous dirait qu'il ne faut pas mettre _only_ devant le verbe dans votre phrase.


----------



## Aden

Hi,

In French : "les oeuvres ne seront là que pour vos yeux"

In English, where should I put "only" ?

- (art)works will *only* be there for your eyes
- works will be there* only* for your eyes
- works will be there for your eyes *only

*[...]

Thank you.

*Moderator note*: a discussion about the actual translation has been moved to a separate thread, here.


----------



## newg

All three are possible. I think, however, that you should add commas in the last two sentences (they last two are called right dislocations) 

1) ... will only be there for your eyes.
2) ... will be there, only for your eyes. 
3) ... will be there for your eyes, only. 

I think the most natural way of saying it would be 1) but it's just my Sprachgefühl.


----------



## jann

I'm sorry to contradict you, but actually....

(1) In a different sentence, this placement of "only" would be extremely common and not at all unnatural... but technically incorrect: it restricts the verb, rather than the complement.  Strictly speaking, the meaning would be "all these works will do is be there..." (_ces oeuvres ne feront qu'être là_...).  Of course that idea is so trivial in most contexts -- it's not as if the works can sing and dance! -- that we don't even consider this meaning, and so the sentence is understood as intended.  But in your particular sentence, placement #1 is unlikely, because we actually use "for your eyes only" as something of a set expression in English.

(2) No comma.  A bit awkward: with "only" in this position, we're more likely to say "only for you."  Technically, this placement of "only" restricts the body part (eyes) rather than the person (you):  _ces oeuvres sont pour vos yeux (pas pour vos oreilles, etc.)_  Once again, that idea would be rather odd and so the sentence will be understood as intended.

(3) No comma.  Definitely the most natural choice in American English if you insist on using the words "your eyes" in the translation. As mentioned above, we use "for your eyes only" as an expression (it's also the title of a James Bond story, etc.) Again, the restriction could be argued to refer to eyes as opposed to the person... and this would be definitely be the case if you included the comma. 

As a side note, the expression "for your eyes only" is a bit self-consciously dramatic... or else tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## newg

Makes sense for one. But then how would you restrict the verb in French? 

I don't understand 2 and 3 but you're most probably right. 

Don't be sorry to contradict me.


----------



## jann

newg said:


> Makes sense for one. But then how would you restrict the verb in French?


Like this?

"all these works will do is be there..." --> _ces œuvres ne feront qu'être là _

As I said, it's a rather strange example.  Pick a different verb, one whose meaning we can restrict more logically, and I think you'll see the difference:

limiting the verb: 
She will only smile at you. = _Elle ne fait que vous sourire / Elle vous sourira mais c'est tout / etc._ (par exemple, un enfant qui est trop timide pour vous adresser la parole)

limiting the complement: 
She will smile only at you, ...at you only = _Elle ne sourit que pour vous _(elle ne veut jamais sourire aux autres)


----------



## newg

I know how to restrict a verb but I didn't know how to do it with this very particular sentence.


----------



## jann

So did you mean that something like _ces œuvres ne feront qu'être là _or _tout ce qu'elles feront, c'est être là _struck you as not just a rather strange thing to say about paintings, but actually ungrammatical?


----------



## newg

Well with _feront qu'être_ then it doesn't sound that strange but that's not the original sentence. I guess if we had to restrict the verb, we'd have to say: _ces oeuvres ne seront que là pour vos yeux_. But then it sounds strange... at least to me.


----------



## OLN

ogeido said:


> I've decided only to speak about myself



En anglais, ne dit-on pas plus couramment _I've decided to *only* speak about..._ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Split infinitive ? Il me semble que l'on dira en fait plus volontiers : _I've decided to speak *only* about myself_. […]


----------



## Barbanellie

Split infinitives can be used, depending on what you want to emphasize in the context.  There is SO much debate about split infinitives among grammarians about whether they are correct or not.  But to me, there is a slight difference in meaning (as well as tone and emphasis) between "I've decided to speak only about myself" and "I've decided to only speak about myself".


----------



## marget

I agree with Barbanellie that there is a difference in emphasis.  If I say "I've decided to only *speak* about myself, I mean something along the lines of "I won't *write* about myself" or use other means of communication to describe myself. Whereas, if I say "I've decided to speak *only* about myself", I mean that I will speak of no one else.

This distinction may be nonexistent for some, but that's my understanding.


----------

